# Enterprise "Top 10 Episodes" Poll



## Mark (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, I for one am itching for some new episodes, and we'll see one next week, but let's take a look back at the series so far, eh? 

You can vote for as many as you like, but please just choose your top ten and we'll see which come out as the top ten overall.  Perhaps the first few people could vote without posting and I'll wait to vote a little further along to avoid contaminating the results in any way.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 2, 2003)

My favorite so far was *Shockwave Part 1*.  Followed closely by *Shadows of P'Jem * and *Silent Enemy*.  The premiere was quite good (Broken Bow 1&2) as well.

_Others I enjoyed:_

Cold Front 
Dear Doctor 
Shuttlepod One
Fallen Hero 
Dead Stop


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 2, 2003)

My top episode was also Shockwave pt. 1.  Another one of my favourites was A Night in Sickbay.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 2, 2003)

I am interested to see the result, but I can`t vote since I didn`t see any of the episodes - In Germany, Enterprise didn`t start yet. 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Mark (Jan 2, 2003)

There appear to be some serious front runners and a few that no one cared for at all.  

Let's try to keep this up top side until the regular episodes begin again next week, then I'll ask that it be archived so we'll have a handy mini-Enterprise-episode guide here at EN World.  Maybe we'll even replace it with a new poll at the end of this whole season (raking the whole first two seasons into account.)  I'm hoping that some lurkers will join the voting along with those who regularly post to our Enterprise threads.


----------



## DanMcS (Jan 2, 2003)

I really have enjoyed the ones where they refer back to trek lore of old.  The Romulan one, in particular, where they won't transmit what they look like and just order them to leave, and several of the ones with Klingons.  And I have to say that Broken Bow was just an amazing opener; when the farmer walked out with a shotgun to yell at the alien, it was great.  First contact ahoy.

It's interesting the ones which no one seems to have liked, too.  I would have guessed few liked the black hole radiation one, it was goofy, but I guess some of the older ones just weren't memorable enough to get voted for.


----------



## Mark (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a few people voted for an odd number episodes instead of their top ten overall.  Hopefully a few more folks will chime in before next Wednesday and we can archive this for posterity.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 4, 2003)

I must say that most of the ten episodes I voted for have recieved a fair few votes.  

*This post otherwise known as a strategic bump *


----------



## Orius (Jan 5, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Well, I for one am itching for some new episodes, and we'll see one next week, but let's take a look back at the series so far, eh?
> 
> You can vote for as many as you like, but please just choose your top ten and we'll see which come out as the top ten overall.  Perhaps the first few people could vote without posting and I'll wait to vote a little further along to avoid contaminating the results in any way.  *





Here's my picks.  Some of my choices are a bit weak so I could choose a complete 10.  There really aren't 10 episodes I like more than the others to really stick out, and it was a little difficult to pick ones to make a complete 10.

"Broken Bow I&II"

Well it was the first episode (technically first two, but I saw them aired together as a single two-hour episode), and had some good moments.  For some reason, I found Archer mouthing off to the Vulcans to be refreshing.

"The Andorian Incident"

It was good to see the Andorians return after a _very_ long absence from the Star Trek universe.  I also liked how they set up the fact that the Vulcans and Andorians are enemies, but there seems to be potential for good relations between humans and Andorians which will make things interesting in the future.

"Civilization"

I simply liked this episode.  Although Archer doesn't want to do things the "Vulcan way", we see that he can take advice from T'Pol (i.e. avoiding "cultural contamination") when he sees there's sound reasoning behind it.

"Shadows of P'Jem"

Continues the Andorian storyline started in "The Andorian Incident".   

"Fusion"

Well, except for the mind rapist, I liked these Vulcans, especially the fat guy.  He was the  first likeable Vulcan ever in the Star Trek universe (not counting Spock, who's only half-Vulcan anyway).

"Fallen Hero"

This was a good episode that deals with Archer's feeling towards the Vulcans.  Lots of good character development here.

"Two Days and Two Nights"

This one gets my vote simply because Trip and Malcolm try to pick up alien women and fail miserably.  This episode has one of my favorite exchanges of dialogue:

Trip:  "Gorgeous aliens.  They were _gorgeous_!
Malcolm: "They were _male_!"
Trip: "Not at first!"

"Precious Cargo"

Sure this was a massively recycled Trek plot, but had some fun moments.

"The Catwalk"
I like this one because the alien invasion caught me by surprise.  It's been a while since any Trek episode has done that.

For the most part, the other episodes were average Trek fare that doesn't really stand out in my mind, or disappointing (i.e. "The Minefield which didn't focus enough on the Romulans for my taste, and which I suspect was probably little more than a plug for Nemesis).  Then some episodes were completely lame.  The worst offender in the lame category was "Unexpected".  I just think male pregnancy plots are just inanely absurd.  Of course there's the question of just how a mammilian species can reproduce with a reptilian one.  And I just can't see _any_ Klingon saying "I can see my house from here!"

FWIW, I've never seen "Desert Crossing", so I have no idea if that episode is good or bad.


----------



## Orius (Jan 5, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *My favorite so far was Shockwave Part 1.  Followed closely by Shadows of P'Jem  and Silent Enemy.  The premiere was quite good (Broken Bow 1&2) as well.
> 
> Others I enjoyed:
> 
> ...




"Shockwave" didn't get my vote.  Not a bad episode, but I've always found Trek cliffhangers to be disappointing.

I also submitted "Shadows of P'Jem". 

"Silent Enemy" was good, and was a contender for one of my votes (I was sort of in a hurry to pick 10).  Not a fav, but a good one.

Voted for "Broken Bow".

"Cold Front" was also one I might have voted for.  Another good episode.

I didn't like "Dear Doctor".  It was good in some ways, but I didn't like the episode overall.

I didn't like "Shuttlepod One" very much either.

"Fallen Hero" also got my vote.

"Dead Stop" was average.   I didn't see it as much more than the standard body-snatcher sci-fi plot.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 5, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> *"Shockwave" didn't get my vote.  Not a bad episode, but I've always found Trek cliffhangers to be disappointing.*



I couldn't disagree more.  Most of them (remove Voyager) have been quite good.  Shockwave Part One was easily, from start to finish, the best ep of Enterprise to date.


			
				Orius said:
			
		

> *I didn't like "Dear Doctor". It was good in some ways, but I didn't like the episode overall.*



Great Doc ep.  One of the few Enterprise eps that made me think a bit.


			
				Orius said:
			
		

> *I didn't like "Shuttlepod One" very much either.*



I liked it because of the interaction between the 2 actors.  A fun ep.







			
				Orius said:
			
		

> *"Dead Stop" was average. I didn't see it as much more than the standard body-snatcher sci-fi plot.*



Ep wasn't surprising but it was creepy and had an old school feel of wonder.

Overall, my list was someone hastily put together with the exception of the top 3.  So I think a bunch of eps (including ones I voted for) were on the fence so I choose those that I could remember the best for whatever reason.  I typically like the eps that combine good acting, plot and a stready pace all in one.  The only one to do that successfully was Shockwave Part One.  I think it should be the benchmark for future eps.  The follow-up, however was not as good as its sister ep.


----------



## Mark (Jan 7, 2003)

We'll leave this one more day then tally it up before we get into new episodes.  It may have been better for me to poll just the first season (then do season two after the end of it), but once I got on a roll, I guess I wanted to cover all that was available.  Sometime on Wednesday, I'll get this locked and archived so get those votes in if you haven't yet! 

*edit* Okie doke.  We'll shut this down and keep it for the archives to see how opinions might change after a bunch more episodes... *end edit*


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2003)

I've closed the poll but left the thread open; Mark, if you want me to close the thread, please let me know!


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I've closed the poll but left the thread open; Mark, if you want me to close the thread, please let me know! *




Yes, please. Let's stuff it in the archive so it'll be handy when the end of the season comes around. Thanks PC!


----------

